# Lka



## Guest

who else is going to be at LKA on the 13th of december..?? 

Kez


----------



## Freyja

We're not going we have classes now but I'm not sure about CC's. Whippets have only had classes at LKA for the last few years and greyhounds don't have any classes there or I would have entered William.


----------



## Kinjilabs

What day is that? are gundogs on the same day cos I will be there on gundog day.


----------



## Guest

no gundogs are the 12th the day before..The 13th is a sunday! shame would have been nice to meet you!


----------



## Liteskye

All being well, Anne, myself and the Bordeaux's will be there


----------



## Guest

Liteskye said:


> All being well, Anne, myself and the Bordeaux's will be there


on the 13th


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Not me. Blu's first show that day so I'll be at an open show instead  Seems so long away.


----------



## Spellweaver

We'll be there on the 13th as well, with the border collies and Baggio.


----------



## Guest

Spellweaver said:


> We'll be there on the 13th as well, with the border collies and Baggio.


 i might see you there!  we are there with our hairless pup star!


----------



## Spellweaver

DevilDogz said:


> i might see you there!  we are there with our hairless pup star!


Awww - she's gorgeous! I loved her photo - it'd be great to see her in the flesh!


----------



## Guest

Spellweaver said:


> Awww - she's gorgeous! I loved her photo - it'd be great to see her in the flesh!


i would be glad to show her off in the flesh! come over to the crested ring and we would be sure to welcome you! 
I think you have spoke to mum abit.


----------



## Spellweaver

DevilDogz said:


> i would be glad to show her off in the flesh! come over to the crested ring and we would be sure to welcome you!
> I think you have spoke to mum abit.


Will do - I'll be easy to recognise cos I'll have Baggio with me! Who's your mum?


----------



## Guest

Spellweaver said:


> Will do - I'll be easy to recognise cos I'll have Baggio with me! Who's your mum?


hehe that would be good to met you and your little dogs! (big dogs) 
mum is craycrest "cheryl"


----------



## mistymilo

Im still debating on entering but if i do I will be there on the 13th


----------



## Guest

COME!!!  we can have a little met up


----------



## Spellweaver

DevilDogz said:


> hehe that would be good to met you and your little dogs! (big dogs)
> mum is craycrest "cheryl"


Oh yeah! Know who you mean now! Duh - if I had a brain I'd be dangerous!


----------



## Guest

Spellweaver said:


> Oh yeah! Know who you mean now! Duh - if I had a brain I'd be dangerous!


hehe! i thought it was clear we was mum and daughter! im a minnin version of her  although some one on here did ask if i was the mum and she was the daughter 
we will defo have to met there would be good to met you and dogs


----------



## mistymilo

Im just looking at the judge now to see whether or not it is worth me entering mine


----------



## Guest

mistymilo said:


> Im just looking at the judge now to see whether or not it is worth me entering mine


ahh so thats not just in cresteds then! we do that


----------



## mistymilo

DevilDogz said:


> ahh so thats not just in cresteds then! we do that


Im always having to check the judges. I dont have the standard black & white border collies which some judges prefer


----------



## pommum

Me! Me! Me! it's my birthday on the same day so I will deffinetly be there.
I will have Harry and our new girl Sweet entered.

take care
Sarah


----------



## dexter

not this year ... defo next.............all the best to who is going x


----------



## basi

I won't be there on the Sunday but will be there on the Saturday with mine.


----------



## Guest

pommum said:


> Me! Me! Me! it's my birthday on the same day so I will deffinetly be there.
> I will have Harry and our new girl Sweet entered.
> 
> take care
> Sarah


oh oh oh we defo have to meet you!


----------



## manicmania

Can I ask what is LKA????


----------



## Luvdogs

Ladies Kennel association  champ show 

We won't be there, have three this month , will probably go next year though 
Good luck to all going?


----------



## manicmania

Thank you I was wondering what people where going to lol I am nosey


----------



## Luvdogs

manicmania said:


> Thank you I was wondering what people where going to lol I am nosey


LOL no worries


----------



## pommum

DevilDogz said:


> oh oh oh we defo have to meet you!


Yes we will defo have to meet up, you can then meet Harry and our new little girl Sweet. Roll on Monday afternoon hehehehe, it can't come quick enough now LOL.
I'm the big 30 this year so will have to celabrate lol

take care
Sarah


----------



## Guest

pommum said:


> Yes we will defo have to meet up, you can then meet Harry and our new little girl Sweet. Roll on Monday afternoon hehehehe, it can't come quick enough now LOL.
> I'm the big 30 this year so will have to celabrate lol
> 
> take care
> Sarah


you can meet our little star from our Diva and Kioti litter!  will be her first show and she is up againest some blimmin cracking pups! but in my eyes star is the best! :001_tt2:
will have to sort out with you how we are going to tell each other apart from the many people that will be there! i shall walk around with a banner saying DEVILDOGZ! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## leoti

We should try to arrange a meet up for all those that are going to the LKA on the 13th ,


----------



## Guest

leoti said:


> We should try to arrange a meet up for all those that are going to the LKA on the 13th ,


Yes we should i would defo like to meet you all! but more than anything else meet all your gorgeous dogs! How can we arrange it because we will all be in the ring at different times


----------



## pommum

What if we PM'd each other with our mobile numbers then we can text each other once we are there to arrange were to meet, or put a photo of each of us on here for all to see so we know what each of us looks like.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest

Thats a good idea..pass numbers on, or we will be looking around for each other haha!


----------



## leoti

I think PM the mobile numbers will be the best way then we can find out were everyone is i already have Spellweavers number and as ill be with Karen (Liteskye) then ill be happy to pass my number on if anyone wants to arrange a meet up we could have a group piccy taken lol


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

we were going to enter the bassets but by our calculations....both will be in season.
My nan is going on the Pastoral day with her 2 Shelties


----------



## pommum

If you are going to LKA on the 13th and you want to meet up with others from PF's PM either myself, Devil Dogs or Leoti with your mobile so we can all text each other once we are there to decide were we are going to meet.
I think some were like the Royal Canin stand or something like that that stands out would be the best place to meet, what do others think?

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Liteskye

DevilDogz said:


> on the 13th


LOL We'll be there on the Sunday.


----------



## Luvdogs

MIght be going now!


----------



## Guest

okies so whats the plan then!  I have pommums number an she has mine! anyone else thinking it would be nice to meet up!


----------



## majortom

DevilDogz said:


> okies so whats the plan then!  I have pommums number an she has mine! anyone else thinking it would be nice to meet up!


not going this year
out the night before


----------



## Guest

ohh no!  Thats a shame! would have been nice to meet you! have a good night out though


----------



## majortom

DevilDogz said:


> ohh no!  Thats a shame! would have been nice to meet you! have a good night out though


shame it was same weekend as my concert 
i like lka and go even if i don,t enter
what time is judging starting
may scrounge a lift if friend is not leaving at the crack of dawn,lol


----------



## Guest

I like LKA to its a nice day out! we often go if not entered its nice to catch up with the crestie ladies hehe!
Judging starts at 9 i think but dont hold me to that hehe.
would be good if you can make it, left us know


----------



## majortom

DevilDogz said:


> I like LKA to its a nice day out! we often go if not entered its nice to catch up with the crestie ladies hehe!
> Judging starts at 9 i think but dont hold me to that hehe.
> would be good if you can make it, left us know


doubt i,ll make it if judging starts at 9,lol
too early after night out ,lol


----------



## Guest

well if your not showing you can always come later on an just pop in! LOL
we will have our pup out! It will be her first show! aww


----------



## majortom

DevilDogz said:


> well if your not showing you can always come later on an just pop in! LOL
> we will have our pup out! It will be her first show! aww


can,t just pop in,lol
its about hour away from me


----------



## Guest

ahh hehe! we are just under 2 hours away lol..well there is always another show


----------



## majortom

DevilDogz said:


> ahh hehe! we are just under 2 hours away lol..well there is always another show


true
i,m doing very little now till next year


----------



## Guest

are you at midland counties on friday? we havent done much this year either.


----------



## majortom

DevilDogz said:


> are you at midland counties on friday? we havent done much this year either.


no
not entered
entered club show but going for testing really 
manchester is my next champ show


----------



## pommum

My friend is gutted she thought the closing date online was today for some reason, and missed the closing, told her to ring Higham Press she will be seriously gutted if she doesn't get an entry in there as it will be the very first time she has shown there.

Fingers crossed that the peeps at higham press are kind to her.

take care

Sarah


----------



## majortom

pommum said:


> My friend is gutted she thought the closing date online was today for some reason, and missed the closing, told her to ring Higham Press she will be seriously gutted if she doesn't get an entry in there as it will be the very first time she has shown there.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the peeps at higham press are kind to her.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


try ringing
they may extend date 
keep a eye open
its been done on other shows


----------



## pommum

majortom said:


> try ringing
> they may extend date
> keep a eye open
> its been done on other shows


Thats what I said to her yesterday night when she realised, I said to her to try online as they may not of closed it yet, but it closed at noon yesterday so she missed that, so I said to ring them thismorning which she has done as I have just had a text from her saying she's sorted it, highampress are usually very good.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Luvdogs

We will be there on the Saturday?


----------



## Guest

The saturday is the 12th isnt it! we are the 13th which i believe is the sunday! anyone else there then


----------



## mistymilo

Im there on Sunday 13th


----------



## Guest

woohoo! would u like to meet up


----------



## mistymilo

We could do if you dont mind my company lol


----------



## Guest

course we wouldnt mind! LOL good to meet some of you guys for abit! will pm you my mobile number


----------



## mistymilo

Thanks for the pm! It will also give me a chance to see your beautiful dogs as well


----------



## Guest

Yeah we will have Star with her so You can see her haha! I deleted all my pm box and forgot to save your number  opps! sorry LOL will get it again another time


----------



## alaun

i've missed the deadline for online entry - gutted


----------



## Guest

ohh no  Thats such a shame.


----------



## alaun

i'd left it late to see if Nuala was likely to be in great shape after the pups and a gum infection. We decided she was, saw the deadline - went home to do it at 4pmish and realised the deadline was noon. Argghh! Oh well, I'd better not miss Manchester.


----------



## PatRoss

I am there on the 13th with my Papillon, will mail my mobile, pommum see you at Discover Dog


----------



## pommum

PatRoss said:


> I am there on the 13th with my Papillon, will mail my mobile, pommum see you at Discover Dog


See you there Pat. Give me your mobile number at DD and we will all meet up and hopefully get a group photo done for the forum.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Ladies Kennel association, does this mean its women only ?

And also do you reckon any Am Bulldogs will be there ?


----------



## Spellweaver

Captain.Charisma said:


> Ladies Kennel association, does this mean its women only ?
> 
> And also do you reckon any Am Bulldogs will be there ?


No hun - the committee is made up of ladies only, but anyone can enter. There won't be any american bulldogs there because the breed isn't recognised by the Kennel Club - or I don't think it is anyway (not so hot on the utility breeds)


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Spellweaver said:


> No hun - the committee is made up of ladies only, but anyone can enter. There won't be any american bulldogs there because the breed isn't recognised by the Kennel Club - or I don't think it is anyway (not so hot on the utility breeds)


Ahh, im with you , thankyou for clearing that up  x

Thats good then, hopefully i may be able to come along


----------

